

Why-Developers-Get-Fired - aita
http://developers.slashdot.org/story/09/09/20/1557251/Why-Developers-Get-Fired

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See the link to the original rather than the /. item here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=833287>

There's lots of discussion there too.

